# Kindle Voyage - Page Press



## muggle (Feb 25, 2009)

I got my Kindle yesterday.  It's amazing.  The size and screen...it really does feel like a premium product and the Amazon leather case for it has the best quality yet of any case I've tried.  Very sleek and high end.

I have a question: is anyone having problems with the Page Press buttons?  When I press the page forward, it sometimes cycles over and over between 3 or 4 pages (screens of text).  It feels random but happens about every 15 or so screens of text.  Any one have any ideas or similar experiences?

----------------------------------------------------
Previous Kindles include: Kindle 2, Kindle Keyboard, Kindle 4, Kindle 5, Kindle Paperwhite


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

muggle said:


> I got my Kindle yesterday. It's amazing. The size and screen...it really does feel like a premium product and the Amazon leather case for it has the best quality yet of any case I've tried. Very sleek and high end.
> 
> I have a question: is anyone having problems with the Page Press buttons? When I press the page forward, it sometimes cycles over and over between 3 or 4 pages (screens of text). It feels random but happens about every 15 or so screens of text. Any one have any ideas or similar experiences?
> 
> ...


I've not noticed a problem. When it's not turned as expected, I've realized I didn't have my thumb in the right place. So, for me, I think it's just a matter of getting used to where the sensors are.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Not having any problems with cycling.  I have my Pressure setting set to Low.. and Feedback set to Medium.  AlAny chance you are hitting it multiple times?  Also have Page refresh turned off.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I posted in the First Impressions thread - I haven't had it turn several pages unexpectedly, but I have had a single unexpected page turn. I think it's because I'm letting my thumb roll just enough toward the screen that it touches the screen and that's what causes the unwanted page turn. I figure it will stop happening once I'm more used to these buttons.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have had my Voyage go forward a page and back a page accidentally (or sometimes backwards then forwards) but I agree with ellenoc - for me it is user error. I am holding it left-handed and the bezel is slightly too narrow to rest my thumb on. Part of it can easily roll and tap the screen as I press the sensor. It is less noticeable in a case, but the case that I am using now is a flip-top for a basic and it is a little wider so I have a little bit more room. I think as I use it, I will get better at holding it correctly.
It reminds me a little of the original Kindle because on that one I had to learn to pick it up on the left so I didn't accidentally turn a page with the huge forward button on the right.  Hmm - that is probably why I hold a kindle left-handed most of the time...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree Andra. I'm used to having it in a cover and right now I don't. I use it both left and right handed and just need to work out the most comfortable and efficient way to hold it. I wish I thought Amazon would make a cover that fit like the one they offer but opens on the left like the PW -- but I don't anticipate it.  Hoping some third party can do it, though. Hmmm. . . . . Or maybe . . . . . I can use some sort of foam to make an insert for my spare PW cover that would let the V fit snuggish, pop in and out easily and also let the auto-wake feature work.  Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree Andra. I'm used to having it in a cover and right now I don't. I use it both left and right handed and just need to work out the most comfortable and efficient way to hold it. I wish I thought Amazon would make a cover that fit like the one they offer but opens on the left like the PW -- but I don't anticipate it. Hoping some third party can do it, though. Hmmm. . . . . Or maybe . . . . . I can use some sort of foam to make an insert for my spare PW cover that would let the V fit snuggish, pop in and out easily and also let the auto-wake feature work. Hmmmmmmm


When you get one made, make me one too, please!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vicki G. said:


> When you get one made, make me one too, please!


We have a discussion about this in the Voyage cover thread in Accessories. 

Betsy


----------

